# xfree tai x.org asennus = jumiutuminen *ratkaistu*

## FeasF-

Eli ongelma on se, että kun asennuksen jälkeen yritän asentaa xfree:n tai x.orgin niin kesken kääntämisen kone menee täysin jumiin jonka jälkeen ei auta muu kuin boottaus.

Olen asentanut tähän toiselle koneelle myöskin Gentoon jonka kanssa ei ollut minkäänlaisia ongelmia, mutta tuon toisen koneen kanssa en ole päässyt pidemmälle vaan se jumiutuu aina.

Kone:

AMD Athlon 2800+

Asus A7N8x

2 x 256MB DDR

Gainward GF4 Ti-4600

Eli olisiko teillä mitään ideoita? Kone kyllä toimii muuten hyvin ja ei ole ongelmia vaikka asentaisin muita ohjelmia mutta kun yritän esim. x.org:ia niin vastassa on joka kerta tuo jumiutuminen.

- MikkoLast edited by FeasF- on Thu Jun 10, 2004 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

Mikä kerneli käytössä?

Onko muisti tarkistettu? ( http://www.memtest86.com/ )

Missä kohdassa jumiutuminen tapahtuu? Onko aina saman tiedoston kohdalla, vai vaihteleeko?

----------

## FeasF-

Kerneli on 2.6.5.

Jumiutuminen tapahtuu randomisti, nytkin kun pistin yöksi kääntämään x.orgia niin se on jäänyt:

'building xorg-x11'

Pitänee seuraavaksi testata muistit sitten.

- Mikko

----------

## Flammie

Vaihteleva jumiutuminen kesken tehoa vaativan prosessoinnin viittaisi kyllä hyvin nopeasti johonkin matalamman tason ongelmaan, kuten nyt muisteihin tai ylikuumenemiseen. Itse metsästin äsken iät ja ajat kakkoskoneella oudon jumahtelun syytä ennen kuin huomasin että piirisarjan tuuletin oli kuollut.

----------

## FeasF-

Taisi vika löytyä. Pistin piirisarjan päälle puhaltamaan tuulettimen kun siinä on pelkkä siili vaan niin nyt kone ei enää mennyt jumiin.

Hassua kun ei ennen ole ollut ongelmia tuon suhteen.. No, pääasia että tuli kuntoon, kiitokset kaikille vastanneille.

- Mikko

----------

## Juha

Yllattavasti on nuo lampo-ongelmat tulleet vastaan, kun gentoota asentelee stage1:sta. Ja sekin on tullut huomattua, ettei ylikellottaminen ja gentoo sovi yhteen niin millaan. Esim. Siskollani pelikoneena ollut Celeron 2.2@3.0GHz ei kaatuillut, vaikka silla olisi pelaillut lapi yon, tai viikonlopun kesahelteillakaan.. Mutta sitten kun aloin heittamaan gentoota ko. koneelle, niin viela 2.4GHz ei ollut tarpeeksi vakaa kaantamaan koko bootstrappia.

Niin ja aakkosia en ole taman livecd:n kanssa saanut viela pelaamaan.. (emerge system kesken)

----------

## AnXa

Pystyn kumoamaan tuon v*itteen. Sill* itsell*ni on ollut jo useamman vuoden verran Thunderbird 1,3GHz kellotettuna 1,4GHz ja v*lill* 1,5 GHziin asti. Gentoo asennus on onnistunut jokaisella kerralla. Kahdesti stage2:sta ja kerran stage3sta, joka on nytkin alla.  :Wink: 

Xorg on k**ntynyt ongelmitta my*skin.

Intelill* on jokin vinossa jos systeemi ei pelaa ilmoitetuilla nopeuksilla...   :Question: 

----------

## hkroger

 *AnXa wrote:*   

> Pystyn kumoamaan tuon v*itteen. Sill* itsell*ni on ollut jo useamman vuoden verran Thunderbird 1,3GHz kellotettuna 1,4GHz ja v*lill* 1,5 GHziin asti. Gentoo asennus on onnistunut jokaisella kerralla. Kahdesti stage2:sta ja kerran stage3sta, joka on nytkin alla. 
> 
> Xorg on k**ntynyt ongelmitta my*skin.
> 
> Intelill* on jokin vinossa jos systeemi ei pelaa ilmoitetuilla nopeuksilla...  

 

Mulla oli noita kääntöongelmia oman Athlon XP:n kanssa aikanaan ja se korjautui emolevyn ja muistien vaihtamisella (SDRAM->DDR). Prosessoria en ollut edes ylikellottanut. Raskaasti alikellottamalla sain isommat paketit asennettua.

----------

